# Funny Realization



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have made the funny realization recently that I can not go to bed until I hear each of my hedgies come out and eat their food and drink. Somehow I can tell which one is eating without looking and have to wait til I hear each one come out. I take them out to play or snuggle and then they go back into their cages, even though I have checked them over when they were out and know they are okay it's like I don't have peace of mind til I hear them eating and drinking lol It's been totally subconscious til just recently when I realized what I was doing, am I the only weird one? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope, you're not alone!

I go to sleep before Charley comes out to eat and wheel in the wee hours of the morning, but I always wake up while he is awake and about. If I cannot hear him going about his business, I can't go back to sleep. The sound of him running gets me snoozing quicker than anything else ^_^


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

I am guilty of this too hehe.....I have only had Tails for a month but that sound of her lil feet tapping on the wheel lulls me right to sleep :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm the same way. My boyfriend and I can tell who is eating by the way they crunch the food, and I won't go to sleep until I know that both girls have gotten up to eat. 

And, if I get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and don't hear them at all, I get my phone and use the light to check their cages. I don't know how many times I went up to Mustard's cage with my phone and she was just rocking back and forth on her wheel... of course me flashing a light on her face didn't make her happy at all. She went straight to her igloo and didn't wheel anymore all night. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If he's not up already, I make a point of waking Snarf before I go to bed at 10:30. He sometimes flashes me the bum and burrows deeper but usually gets up to map a lap of his cage, seeemingly checking to ensure wheel, food, water, treats are where they should be.

I am often up at least a couple of time during the night and if given the choice of rolling over and going back to sleep or checking on Snarf (even though it's sure to wake me up more), I always check on Snarf.

And he's always fine and seems so curious about what I'm doing that I end up siting there for 20 minutes at 3:30 in the bloody morning trying to be entertaining. :roll: He's just so different in the wee hours - he seesm to want company then and seems genuinely happy to see someone else up. 

I guess it's no wonder we're both so grumpy when I try to clean his cage at 9am. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't sleep unless I hear the pitter patter of Daisy's feet on her wheel. 

My MR asked if I could move her cage, as it's in our bedroom, I told him that it would be difficult for me, since her little feet make me sleep. And the crunches and lapping of water make me smile!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, I am guilty of all this too. I can't relax and fall asleep until I hear Pliny chowing down. His house isn't in my bedroom, so with his uber-quiet CSW I have to really listen to hear the patter of his little feet.
The last few nights he has actually been up and running when I shut the lights off and go to bed; so that makes things easier!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> I am often up at least a couple of time during the night and if given the choice of rolling over and going back to sleep or checking on Snarf (even though it's sure to wake me up more), I always check on Snarf.


oh gee, you are exactly like my mom. :shock: she gets up several times at night and often wakes *me* up (in a subtle way, beginning with, 'hey, you're not sleeping, are you... Sweetie upended his water bowl again....') to report on the intense night of the jungle..


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not alone  It's so funny how fast hedgies can make you fall in love with them so you don't even notice the little things they train you to do :lol:


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Truer words have never been spoken!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> to report on the intense night of the jungle..


 :lol: That's awesome... :lol:

I love the subtlety of "Hey, you're not sleeping are you?" asked in the middle of the night. LOVE IT!


----------

